# RAI scheduled for 4-26-12/ another 9 days of the diet :(



## Sarah2628 (Apr 7, 2012)

The diet is aweful. Another 9 days of this I might snap. I eat healthy most of the time I just am having a hard time with it. I tried cooking from the cookbook - a couple things turned out good others not so. I miss bread and the convience of it. Any tips and suggestions for this diet?? Any tried recipes from the cookbook?

On the flip side i Have three kids all in sports and a husband that works out of town I'm looking forward to not having to be on the go and for my husband to deal with the kids and all the sports 

I'm staying with my dad on a lake


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

I feel your pain about the diet. I just finished it yesterday. It's very restrictive, for sure. But for me, I started to appreciate the "healthy eating" part of it...healthier than I normally eat. Not at all convenient, though...takes a good amount of planning.

I did not try any recipes from the cookbook. I had A LOT of stir-fry/veggie bowls with noodles (not egg noodles!), and a lot of oatmeal. I also re-discovered Craisins...LOVE them! I bought the natural peanut butter, but honestly couldn't bring myself to eat it this time around. I'll be throwing it away. 

Best wishes...I know it's a hard diet to stick to, but the reason is good, and it'll be over before you know it. (Yeah, right!) Hang in there, Sarah!


----------



## Sarah2628 (Apr 7, 2012)

Well as much as I hate it I lost 4 pounds so I'm no longer so negative towards it


----------



## sportdan30 (Apr 18, 2012)

The diet is awful, but I had a few favourites. The biscuits were very good as well as the best oatmeal cookie recipe. For meals, I loved the chicken pesto and the meatloaf.


----------



## Sarah2628 (Apr 7, 2012)

I took my pill at 1 feeling ok so far my neck is sore. My doc said I could ditch my lid diet. i thought that was odd but I'm happy to hear. I can start my thyroid meds on Monday grey excited. I go back yo work Tuesday. I miss my kids. This will be the longest I've been away from them but I'm staying with my dad so that is nice he likes taking care of me


----------

